# Mystery Exotic . . .



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone have a clue about this one? Should be easy for you exotic afficionados since it looks so unique . . 

[attachment=11950]

[attachment=11951]

[attachment=11952]

[attachment=11953]


----------



## phinds (Oct 11, 2012)

NUTS !

I have this nagging feeling that I know what it is but I don't know what it is. :sad:

Paul


----------



## phinds (Oct 11, 2012)

*got it*

It's chechem. Took me a minute to realize it.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2012)

*RE: got it*



phinds said:


> It's chechem. Took me a minute to realize it.



Chechen it is! You won!!!  


But, what did you win? 


:lolol:


----------

